# 1st IVF Consultation tomorrow - I am scared/stressed



## flyingswan (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say that this website has been a great support to me for the past few weeks, dh and I got our appointment date through after 3 and a half years of ttc!
it's just now that its finally happening I am so scared, I'm sure I will feel better tomorrow when we have all the information we need.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

There's a really useful list of questions for 1st consultation on the ICSI board. Although you may not necessarily be having ICSI, you can tailor it to suit but gives you a good few base questions....here's the link to it...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

I would also recommend writing down any other questions you or your DH may have...if you're anything like me then you get in the room and forget half of them....so I always go with a long list of questions for my consultant 

I think the majority of can empathise with how you're feeling right now...it can all seem quite daunting to begin with.

What hospital are you at as you may find there is already an active thread for ladies having treatment there....always a good way to "meet" others in same area, with same consultants and clinic procedures ?

Wishing you lots of luck with your appointment. 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Flyingswan,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi flyingswan and welcome to FF.
Good luck for tomorrow, the first consultation can be frustrating. I remember just wanting to get started. Try to ask as many questions as you can and don't worry about asking the con to repeat what they have said. 
I would definately recommend asking what tests you need to have done and if your GP is understanding making an appointment with them asap to try and book them in quickly. 
Good luck
Love Bev xxx


----------



## flyingswan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
I really cannot think of a single other test that we could need though.
I had two years of tests at our local hospital and numerous SA's for dh.
I have had HSG and an ultrasound on my kidneys, all the hormone tests and std tests.
Anyway - i won't keep moaning, at least our app finally came through.  i can't wait 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

When were your last blood tests and when was your DH's last SA ?

They will want up to date hormone blood tests as well as a current smear test from you and a recent SA from DH.

You'll both also need to have HIV, Heps B&C and possibly chlamydia (some hospitals require this, others don't...ALL require the HIV and Heps though and these need to be no older than 1 year since last tested).

Often consultants will want their own set of tests and not rely on those from other hospitals, especially if they are over 6mths old.

It's good you've already had an HSG though as hopefully they won't require you to have another.

It's great that you've got your first appointment through though...hopefully it won't be too long a wait before you can actually start the treatment.  Are you having NHS or private ? 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi flyingswan
Natasha has listed all the upto date tests you need, it sounds like you are pretty much ready to go which is good  
Let us know how you get on,  
love Bev xxx


----------



## flyingswan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks again!
Everyone is so supportive on here, it is just what i needed.
We both had up to date re-tests done at care in the past 4 weeks so that is covered.
I have definately had all the other tests you mentioned except HIV and heps  -  so maybe we will get to start tx within a few weeks depending on cycles etc...
It seems silly after waiting so many years of trying to get wierd and jittery with only a few weeks to go!

I will let you know how we get on tomorrow
xxxxx


----------



## corinthian (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow


Wendy


----------



## flyingswan (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the good luck everyone.
We have been told new info after lots of rubbish from our local consultant.
It turns out we have male factor infertility which we never knew!
We saw a senior fertility nurse today and I think she fried dh's brain with all the info!!
So we are having ICSI, due to start tx end of April - VERY EXCITED NOW  
Tx is our one free NHS attempt but if we get enough embies then we get a FET free.  
I hope we don't need it but I know i need to be realistic about the chances.
Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.
xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi flyingswan

Sounds like getting some progress at last, fingers crossed for you hun.

Just spotted that you're a Yorkshire girl, try out the yorkshire threads, one called Yorkshire Girls (would leave you the link but it's far too techy for me  ). Some great people on there, lots of support and advice. Be nice to see you in there.

 and x x x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi flyingswan

I'm really pleased you have got a starting date. Good luck hun
Love Bev xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  flyingswan
 
 
I love your Wedding Picture!
Good news from your appointment today, I hope this cycle is as smooth as possible for you both, 
and that the Magic of FF keeps you posting 
Quick question has your dh made some lifestyle changes to improve his  ?
things like Selinium & Zinc can improve the quality which is aways helpfull!

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
CLICK HERE

You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you 
check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.
While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. 
You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. 
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Redsquizza30 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Flyingswan,

Just wanted to wish you luck with your treatment in April


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Flyingswan

Welcome to FF    Glad to hear your appointment went well.

 with your treatment.

x x x


----------

